# monster icar play vs. griffin itrip mini



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

anyone have good or bad experiences with either one? i realize that fm transmitters leave a lot to be desired, but i can live with radio quality.

the monster does have the advantage in that it includes a charger, whereas with the griffin you'd have to get the charger separately. i think the price is about equivalent either way.

so... personal testimonials?


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

There have been many posts about these two items before so do a search for further info you don't get from this thread.

I currently use the monster iplay. Used an itrip for about a month or two and found it difficult to lock onto stations. It was also dangerous while driving to scan for a clearer channel.

The iplay I have had since August. A treat from the Chicago Apple store. It may only have 8 presets but have found I only use two or three of them. My route is from Mississauga along the 401 east to the Allen and north to Finch. Very minimal static to non existant and scanning of new stations is very easy especially if you program consecutive stations on one of your fm bands. It also seems to lock onto the stations very well compared to the itrip even if there is a broadcast from that station whereas the itrip needed a dead air channel. The charger is great as I found my battery being drained quickly with the itrip. 

However I have read many ehmacers with positive experiences with the itrip. Just wasn't for me though


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I use the Monster - no experience with the other. Everything works fine - sometimes there's a bit of noise/interference, but I think that's due to the crappy OEM stereo, not the iPod/Monster combo.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks for the feedback, guys.

hmto: i'll do a scan tomorrow for those older threads


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

After reading reviews on such devices over at the ipodlounge.com (GREAT SITE!!), I was happy to read that the iTrip was reviewed as "best of its breed" (Compusmart has a full-price rebate when you buy an iPod with an iTrip, ya see). They still prefer a direct line in and, as you noted (and I have experienced myself), the fidelity isn't the best you can do. But, it's definitely usable, and the flexibility (using it in your living room -- or over at a friend's) is undeniably handy.

I have only used the iTrip, but given how saturated the FM band is in the GTA, I'd go with the iTrip. I'd have to say that hmto has been very _very_ lucky to get by on four different frequencies!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks.

i went looking on belkin's site and it seems that shortly they will be introducing a charger/holder combo deal to plug into the cigarette outlet and hold the ipod upright at the same time. combine that with the itrip mini and i think you're good to go.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I've used both.

Avoid the iTrip. It's so bad it's not worth the keystrokes required to describe.

The iCarPlay works well, has strong signal, keeps iPod charged, is easy to change channel. It's the next best thing to having it properly hard-wired to your car.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

I've might be lucky but the itrip for me was definitely an inferior product and experience. My most used frequency has been 89.3 and 89.1. About 95% of the time with the two.

I forgot to mention also that the quality of sound was definitely better with the iplay and that was a test in the same part of the street I live on which the itrip gave significant static and had difficulty holding the station.

I really wanted to like it, especially the form factor and the added convenience of using it with a home stereo. That's why I purchased it first. But it just never delivered for me.


----------



## prsphoto (Aug 30, 2003)

i just got an iTrip for christmas. ive heard mixed-to-bad reviews about FM Transmitters in the past so i avoided buying one myself.

but ive used it in my car driving in downtown Toronto and abit uptown and its been pretty great. you might get ABIT of static, but that's expected.

....hope this helps.
(i have a 40gb 3G ipod if it makes any difference at all....)


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an iTrip mini and you really need the car power adaptor to use it, the itrip mini sucks my battery dry in under 2 hours. Fine for most people but I drive from one end of the province to the other at least once a week and could get over 4 hours when using a casette adaptor in my old car.


----------

